

Ask HN: Was Bayes Impact the only nonprofit in the S14 batch? - chadkruse

Lots of great press profiling the nonprofits in the W13 batch, but I haven&#x27;t seen much on the S14 batch nonprofits outside of Bayes Impact. Were they the only one, or ???
======
chadkruse
For anyone that happens upon this, Bayes Impact was indeed the only nonprofit
in the summer 2014 batch of YCombinator.

[https://twitter.com/bayesimpact/status/503996905928417281](https://twitter.com/bayesimpact/status/503996905928417281)

